# Tippler ForSale Cream Bar



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 2 Tippler to sell.2012 just wean.PM me for Price.I have 3 more.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Location ?


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Kissimmee Fl


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the color.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks I HAVE 5 MORE


----------

